# June Photo Competition - "The View from my Window"



## Lilac Cow (Jun 4, 2007)

*June 2007 Photo Competition - "The View from my Window"*

The idea here is to get people to take a fresh look at what they see around them every day, and try to take a good photo of it. I find I'm easily inspired to take pictures when I'm somewhere exotic, but the world is just as interesting near home.

You can use a window where you live, or maybe on the bus on the way to work, or in the office - wherever.
If your view is really not photogenic, I think you could broaden the theme to 'My Neighbourhood' if that helps.

Entries:

* It is encouraged that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of June - Saturday 30th
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

* Starts on Sunday July 1st and ends on Tuesday, July 3rd
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

Have fun!

Thumbnails


----------



## girasol (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm always taking photos from windows, I love doing that.  Good theme!

so, here are my first two entries, view from my old flat's window, in winter and then autumn:

Autumn View

Winter View


----------



## johey24 (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats on winning the May thread, Lilac Cow. Challenging topic, indeed. Would love to see what's gonna come of this.

Iemanja, two lovely pics. I like ...


----------



## girasol (Jun 5, 2007)

thank you 

This is not an entry (below) as it's made out of 4 photos, but fits the theme nicely:

Not an entry, the windows in our house


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 5, 2007)

'Mestre Signs'
http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/2893/mestresignswithpavtitleeg1.jpg
edited to add, this was a view from my window a few weeks ago, when i spent a very uncomfortable
night in the back of a tiny hire car, in a car park in Italy.

'The backyard'
http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/1026/me010withpavlikvi5.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 5, 2007)

Backyard trees.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0662.jpg?t=1179215484


----------



## zenie (Jun 6, 2007)

Just realised the one I have online is tiny  Will upload larger later....


I like this theme


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 6, 2007)

Ooh, a theme I can really get behind.

The view from my window isn't that great, and I don't have an office. But this is one photo I took from my front window a little while ago:

Entry 1: "untitled"


----------



## xes (Jun 6, 2007)

http://photos1.blogger.com/x/blogger2/6284/872095969371934/1600/z/615048/image-upload-20-778139.jpg

view from my warehouse window.

taken on my phone.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 6, 2007)

Here's my first entry through one of the windows at work:

Framed


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 6, 2007)

Interesting theme, there's a couple of entries I like already.  Here's my first entry - taken through the spy hole in my front door a couple of hours ago.

1 - Spy Hole  (large version)


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 6, 2007)

*view from work*

window... changed the sky in photoshop with burning tool.

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Urban Streets/work.jpg


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jun 6, 2007)

Outside my window is a tree.
Outside my window is a tree.
There only for me.
And it stands in the gray of the city,
No time for pity for the tree or me.

There is a world of pain
In the falling rain
Around me


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 7, 2007)

Norman's House

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0666.jpg?t=1181191237


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 7, 2007)

Apple Tree From the Back Porch

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0664a.jpg?t=1181191275


----------



## Firky (Jun 7, 2007)

1] This is not a view from my window


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Firky - i love that one -*

i might even print it off stick it on my wall and pretend i did it


----------



## Firky (Jun 7, 2007)

Feel free!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 7, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Feel free!



Good to see you back...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 8, 2007)

Here is my first entry:

All in all just another...wall.

and my second:

A Sight Of The Sight Screen.


----------



## johey24 (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi all

Since the 7th, those of us living in China have been unable to get onto flickr. The Flickr Admin people say it is not from their side, so go figure where it is from. We have had similiar problems before, but with other sites.  Can any of you boffins suggest an alternative site for me to load my photos should I wanna enter? I am sure it will not be permanent, just until whoever they are, feel better and allows us back on line, but should it continue for another 3 weeks .... I'd like to post one or two possible entries. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 9, 2007)

Try Photobucket:

http://photobucket.com/


----------



## big eejit (Jun 9, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> Since the 7th, those of us living in China have been unable to get onto flickr. The Flickr Admin people say it is not from their side, so go figure where it is from. We have had similiar problems before, but with other sites.  Can any of you boffins suggest an alternative site for me to load my photos should I wanna enter? I am sure it will not be permanent, just until whoever they are, feel better and allows us back on line, but should it continue for another 3 weeks .... I'd like to post one or two possible entries. Any suggestions?



Yahoo (flickr) have an interesting history of collaborating with the Chinese gov, so I'm not sure I'd trust what they say on the matter.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 9, 2007)

Another photo hosting site is pbase:

http://www.pbase.com

This is the one I use but the free version is very limited and you have to pay if you want to be able to link pictures.  It is not too expensive though if you need to post up a lot of pictures.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 9, 2007)

My third entry. 
'Roses round the door'
http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/4640/roseswithpavbu1.jpg


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 10, 2007)

*photobucket*

is best - best of all no one has to register or log in to view your photos unlike say snapfish...


----------



## big eejit (Jun 10, 2007)

Entty 2. Climbing roses on the house opposite mine:

Red roses for me

Messed about a bit with Photoshop.

Edit - when I say messed about a bit I mean that I applied a lomo filter in Pshop then removed some of the layers so it wasn't quite so 'fake lomo-ish' - I hope. Just thought that 'messed about a bit' was a bit vague!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> Since the 7th, those of us living in China have been unable to get onto flickr. The Flickr Admin people say it is not from their side, so go figure where it is from. We have had similiar problems before, but with other sites.  Can any of you boffins suggest an alternative site for me to load my photos should I wanna enter? I am sure it will not be permanent, just until whoever they are, feel better and allows us back on line, but should it continue for another 3 weeks .... I'd like to post one or two possible entries. Any suggestions?



You could also try imageshack for one-off hosting. 

I hope the flickr thing gets sorted out quickly. The staff at flickr are those who have been there from the start - they aren't really Yahoo bods, although officially employed by them I guess. I believe them when they say it isn't down to them. They were as surprised as everyone else was and spent quite a lot of time investigating to make sure it wasn't a fault with their servers. More likely is the great fire wall of china rather than anything implemented from the US. The second page of the thread in their help forum mysteriously got blocked for chinese users because it had some politically sensitive wording - that firewall is canny.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes I understand that the _Great Firewall of China_ is the only thing on the earth that can be detected from space by a computer.


----------



## e19896 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello, no desire to break the rules just challenge them.. Through the window of my third eye (in this case a pentax k100d) is what i consider to be my window onto life. By this means i take images of everyday life. I've had to get an account at flickr (not feeling too good about this) but needs must, etc.. Back to the competition.. Would it be cool to consider my window to be my third eye, or are we sticking to the rules set out and all that..? You see i would enter this http://pretentiousartist.com/omit/IMGP02447.JPG as it come from the window of my third eye..


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd say interpretation of the theme is what it's all about.....


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 11, 2007)

enumbers

Given that the question is set by the winner of the previous month's competition and that is the only reward they get, I think it only fair to have a decent go at interpreting the title in the spirit in which it is set.  If you had won you would want people to do this I am sure.

In fact if you find the opening post by the winner you will see that there is quite a flexible alternative approach suggested there.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 11, 2007)

This goes on outside my window a lot during the summer months.
These are the local kids. On the last day of term the students have a go too.

Excuse the quality of the first two as i didn't have time to open the window:

Just to add flavour:
Leaping from bridge 1


Entries:
The view through my dirty window
Preaching to his worshipers!
Star jump!

Do I get any added points for having to convince them to give me permission to photograph them?
They thought I was doing it to provide the police with evidence and threatened to put my windows through at first.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 11, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I'd say interpretation of the theme is what it's all about.....



Yes, but...

I think if you interpret the theme as 'any picture taken with my camera' then you don't really have a theme any more.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 11, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Yes, but...
> 
> I think if you interpret the theme as 'any picture taken with my camera' then you don't really have a theme any more.



The subject is blue. I was wearing a blue hat at the time I took this pic of a red traffic cone, does that count?

There is stretching a theme and then there is s...t...rrrrr...e...t...c...h...i...n...g a theme beyond belief.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 11, 2007)

From my office window at night after dark

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/180/410663378_79a9a656b3_o.jpg


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> This goes on outside my window a lot during the summer months.
> These are the local kids. On the last day of term the students have a go too.
> 
> Excuse the quality of the first two as i didn't have time to open the window:
> ...


Which 3 are you entering?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 11, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Which 3 are you entering?



Didn't know we are only allowed 3 and so have re-edited.


----------



## Lilac Cow (Jun 11, 2007)

*Scoring System*

Hi
thanks for all your entries - I'm really pleased people are giving this tricky subject a good go.

As I'm likely to be adding up the scores this month, I'm wondering if it's only me that's confused by how some people vote: if you put
1 photo X
2 photo Y
3 photo Z
Do you mean "1 point for photo X", or "photo X is in 1st place", ie 3 points?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 11, 2007)

Lilac Cow said:
			
		

> Hi
> thanks for all your entries - I'm really pleased people are giving this tricky subject a good go.
> 
> As I'm likely to be adding up the scores this month, I'm wondering if it's only me that's confused by how some people vote: if you put
> ...



I'd read that as 1 = 1st place = 3 points, 2 = 2nd place = 2 points, 3 = 3rd place = 1 point. I reckon most people rank them by favourite rather than by how many points they are awarding. Could be wrong, but that's how I've always seen it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2007)

That's how I've always added them up, people listing them as 1st, 2nd, 3rd


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 11, 2007)

*i know its not allowed but*

all i can find is picture of a window

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Urban Streets/Window.jpg


----------



## paolo (Jun 12, 2007)

My first one...

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/12/18230393_eea2a1a317.jpg


----------



## ghost77uk (Jun 13, 2007)

Missed last months...
So here's my first entry for this month.

Picture taken from my hotel room in Bellagio on the Italian Lakes
http://ghost77uk.zenfolio.com/img/v0/p546695362-4.jpg


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 13, 2007)

View from my front window at 7pm tonight  

http://www.xbpro.com/u75/deer1.jpg


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2007)

are the thumbnails up anywhere?


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 13, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> View from my front window at 7pm tonight
> 
> http://www.xbpro.com/u75/deer1.jpg


you are ray mears and i claim my £5


----------



## hiccup (Jun 13, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> are the thumbnails up anywhere?



http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2007-june/


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 13, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> you are ray mears and i claim my £5



I'm gutted !!! That's the second deer I've seen in my front garden since I moved here 4 years ago. I bought a Nikon D200 and a stack load of lenses etc and everything but the compact flash cards has arrived so I had to take the shot with my point 'n' shoot  

Still, it isn't all about winning the photo competition, it's all about what you see outside your window


----------



## Lilac Cow (Jun 13, 2007)

*Thumbnails*




			
				hiccup said:
			
		

> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2007-june/



Hi
Yes I tried to sort out the thumbs, but as you can see, there are a couple of 'problem' ones. Crispy has said he'll sort them out, but in the meantime the rest are working I think...


----------



## hiccup (Jun 13, 2007)

If crispy doesn't have time, I'll try and sort them out over the next couple of days.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2007)

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g66/Zed_01/DEAN%20FARRER%20STREET/2007_0613DEANFARRERPART20195-1.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g66/Zed_01/DEAN%20FARRER%20STREET/2007_0613DEANFARRERPART20192-1.jpg



I'm not entering competition.  It's just an excuse to post up pictures from my office


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 14, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g66/Zed_01/DEAN%20FARRER%20STREET/2007_0613DEANFARRERPART20195-1.jpg



that's fab, completely bonkers the more you look at it. it looks like lego and then you look at the van   

strange day at the office eh?


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wheelie bins


----------



## hiccup (Jun 14, 2007)

Cold outside (contrast fiddled with a bit)

That'll be my one old entry. Will try and take some new pics over the weekend.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Cold outside (contrast fiddled with a bit)
> 
> That'll be my one old entry. Will try and take some new pics over the weekend.


that's really very good  
took me a while to see it all properly


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2007)

*perches*

perches
first entry taken last week, it's the view from my work canteen window (i went outside to take it though)


----------



## antilopine (Jun 15, 2007)

*View from my bedroom window*

Here are two pics taken from my bedroom window in Cambridge, one in winter with snow, the other one in spring with colorful flowers.

http://www.phys.unsw.edu.au/~cfritz/BedroomWindow_Winter.JPG
http://www.phys.unsw.edu.au/~cfritz/BedroomWindow_Spring.JPG

I let them in high resolution sor downloading them may take a while.
I edited the second one to increase slightly the contrast and the saturation.

Claudia


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> that's fab, completely bonkers the more you look at it. it looks like lego and then you look at the van
> 
> strange day at the office eh?




Strange week what with that building collapsing  

The second picture is the reflection of police etc. in Scotland Yard windows


----------



## sovietpop (Jun 15, 2007)

Taken yesterday from my office

I could really do with a change in the weather


----------



## e19896 (Jun 16, 2007)

Self portrait: a reflection of myself.. this being my first effort..
*
Camera Pentax k100D 
Setting Macro / Auto
Taken 17.6.07 
Time 145pm*

You find it HERE


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2007)

Eighty-Four Windows

It's a photostitch, cos I don't have a super wideangle lens or anything fancy like that. Levels fiddled and image cropped.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 17, 2007)

View from seat 43 on a 737

http://www.xbpro.com/u75/plane6.jpg

http://www.xbpro.com/u75/plane9.jpg


----------



## alef (Jun 17, 2007)

Woke up in the week to find the walls looking pink and discovered this sunrise outside our window. 

First entry:
Sunrise (Flickr page or pic only)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2007)

sitting in the rain: rainy day 3


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 17, 2007)

*rainyday3*

love it.


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 17, 2007)

*onthetrainto*

stonehenge

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Stonehenge/DSC_0134.jpg


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 17, 2007)

*view from*

train window

sorry didn't quite realise but all my photos are on photobucket so 

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Stonehenge/26.jpg


----------



## Crispy (Jun 17, 2007)

sorry indigo - rules are that you have to link to your image. use

www.imageshack.us

it's dead easy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 17, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Woke up in the week to find the walls looking pink and discovered this sunrise outside our window.
> 
> First entry:
> Sunrise (Flickr page or pic only)




gorgeous sky


----------



## Firky (Jun 17, 2007)

*thats a bit good!*




			
				indigo4 said:
			
		

> stonehenge
> 
> http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Stonehenge/DSC_0134.jpg


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> love it.



thanks  that stone henge one is bonkers eh?


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 18, 2007)

*i dont think im allowed to do any more..*

probably for the best though eh...


http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Stonehenge/urbanview3.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Jun 18, 2007)

Possible cash crop in my front garden

(taken this morning as I stepped out of the front door. Levels adjusted)


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 18, 2007)

My first

In the sky with diamonds

Taken on Saturday
Cropped, adjusted, light and shadow, curves and contrast, oh and a bit of unsharp mask


----------



## ghost77uk (Jun 18, 2007)

Second entry - My young nephew Thomas, caught cleaning my car yesterday afternoon...

http://ghost77uk.zenfolio.com/img/v1/p314317150-5.jpg


----------



## Gromit (Jun 18, 2007)

ghost77uk said:
			
		

> Second entry - My young nephew Thomas, caught cleaning my car yesterday afternoon...
> 
> http://ghost77uk.zenfolio.com/img/v1/p314317150-5.jpg


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 18, 2007)

Finally finding some time to play with my new camera.

Outside my bedroom window.

http://www.xbpro.com/u75/rose.jpg


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 18, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Possible cash crop in my front garden
> 
> (taken this morning as I stepped out of the front door. Levels adjusted)


dont sell it, chase it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 18, 2007)

1 - Misty (full size)


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Eighty-Four Windows
> 
> It's a photostitch, cos I don't have a super wideangle lens or anything fancy like that. Levels fiddled and image cropped.


They've just covered the same building in scaffolding, and now the sun is projecting the frame's shadows onto the green fabric, which is billowing in the wind and also picking up reflected light from the windows behind!

And I don't have a camera


----------



## johey24 (Jun 20, 2007)

Regarding the censorship of flickr we out East are (still) experiencing.

I have been away for a week or so, thus a belated thanks to all those who came up with suggestions and alternatives. I will investigate all in the next few days. 

There are ways and means of getting around the "GWC" and sticking with flickr (which is great in terms of the community), but obviously I can't go into that. However, should you be interested in the debate re. flickr, Germany and us out here or merely in alternative sites to post photos on, I am posting a link. 
http://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-us/42826/


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 21, 2007)

Second entry

Window


----------



## alef (Jun 21, 2007)

Very early this morning I half woke up and noticed a potential photo. The sunlight was creating nice sharp patterns of shadows on our folding blinds. I thought about the best angle to compose the shot but fell back to sleep before getting out a camera...


----------



## alef (Jun 21, 2007)

---(double post)---


----------



## alef (Jun 21, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Second entry
> 
> Window



Kind of creepy, bit like a prision cell.


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 21, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Kind of creepy, bit like a prision cell.



It's the strange little window at the top of our stairs.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2007)

2nd one - Homeward bound


----------



## sovietpop (Jun 22, 2007)

Chip shop on the longest day


----------



## ck (Jun 22, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry through one of the windows at work:
> 
> Framed



like it !


----------



## alef (Jun 22, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> Chip shop on the longest day



This is a cracking photo.


----------



## sovietpop (Jun 22, 2007)

Ta, I was delighted when I got it. My local chip shop is a very funny place. When I was in it the kids were saying to the owner "Tony are you in Al-Qaeda?".
Tony, who is a big bald man, said "you wha'?" 
"are you in Al-Qaeda Tony?"
"Al -Qaeda? I'm Italien!!"


----------



## big eejit (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks ck. 

Good pic sovietpop. Like it a lot.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 22, 2007)

first entry
http://www.dreamharder.com/images/21.jpg

taken outside mother-in-laws kitchen looking through to the front garden with the rear garden reflecting in the kitchen window


----------



## Mungy (Jun 22, 2007)

second entry
http://www.dreamharder.com/images/22.jpg

taken from our lounge looking at the puddle at the bottom of the drive.

Foreground has been cropped from this as it was pretty boring and fucked if i was going out in the rain


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Very early this morning I half woke up and noticed a potential photo. The sunlight was creating nice sharp patterns of shadows on our folding blinds. I thought about the best angle to compose the shot but fell back to sleep before getting out a camera...



Pffft! Sounds a lot like me! I think we'd all drive ourselves insane if we spent time worrying about all the missed shots


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2007)

There haven't been as many entries this month have there. Boo! People must have far more interesting things to do (unlike boring-pants me)

2) windowdrops - taken this morning. 

(and again, bigger)


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 25, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> There haven't been as many entries this month have there. Boo! People must have far more interesting things to do (unlike boring-pants me)
> 
> 2) windowdrops - taken this morning.
> 
> (and again, bigger)



that's pretty. like the use of polaroid.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> that's pretty. like the use of polaroid.




Thank you 

I've been on a bit of a polaroid kick the past couple of days.


----------



## Nina (Jun 25, 2007)

my first entry

*room with a view*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/623349281/


----------



## ghost77uk (Jun 26, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> my first entry
> 
> *room with a view*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/623349281/



Nina,

Can I ask some advice - I always struggle to expose the image correctly when taking a shot similar to your 'Room with a view' one - Any tips on the best way to go about it?

Thx
Steve


----------



## besgreyling (Jun 26, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> There haven't been as many entries this month have there. Boo! People must have far more interesting things to do (unlike boring-pants me)
> 
> 2) windowdrops - taken this morning.
> 
> (and again, bigger)


What a beautiful photo!
I am new at this, so my reaction to your entry is also to check out how this works.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 26, 2007)

ghost77uk said:
			
		

> Nina,
> 
> Can I ask some advice - I always struggle to expose the image correctly when taking a shot similar to your 'Room with a view' one - Any tips on the best way to go about it?
> 
> ...



I know you're not asking me  but I would say your best friend in this situation is some sort of spot metering. You can then meter for whatever part of the scene you want to be perfectly exposed. A lot of people say you have to be fluent in the zone system to use spot metering correctly, and to get everything out of it you probably do, but you can get good results just taking time to stand back and think about what you are looking at, seeing the different tones, where light is stronger, lighter, darker, weaker etc, and deciding which part of your scene should be bang in the middle (light-speaking, not compositionally). 

hth 

oh, and thank you besgreyling


----------



## besgreyling (Jun 26, 2007)

Troubled by blondness and very new to photo comps, I'm attempting to enter these 3 photo's in the June comp.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=630057701&context=photostream&size=l
1. a view from a cafe window in Kiel

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=630057673&context=photostream&size=l
2. sitting in a old Dutch pub

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=630057653&context=photostream&size=l
3. the view from my work room at home


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard Besgreyling.  You did everything right including taking some good pictures.  That hair dye must be working.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2007)

My first two:

Kitchen window

Train window


----------



## besgreyling (Jun 26, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard Besgreyling.  You did everything right including taking some good pictures.  That hair dye must be working.


Believe me, a la naturel is even worse! But thanx!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 26, 2007)

3) train of thought

and that, ladies and gentlemen, is me done for this month


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 26, 2007)

besgreyling said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=630057673&context=photostream&size=l
> 2. sitting in a old Dutch pub






			
				Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> 3) train of thought



i liked both of these


----------



## besgreyling (Jun 26, 2007)

thank you Paulie Tandoori


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is my third entry this month:-

_ Artist Simon Drew, in his gallery, Dartmouth_

Taken through the gallery window from across the street: it was cropped a little bit.

It is of course _his _window and not mine in this case as live some 200 miles away from there.


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 27, 2007)

Last one this month, bit of a traditional one

bedroom window


----------



## Lilac Cow (Jun 28, 2007)

*Thumbnails updated!*

My fantastic boyfriend has updated the thumbnails for us - they're at 

Thumbnails

Some really good shots there - will be interesting to see which people prefer.

Am I allowed to enter given that I picked the theme? (not that I've got anything too stunning to use...)


----------



## hiccup (Jun 28, 2007)

Lilac Cow said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Am I allowed to enter given that I picked the theme? (not that I've got anything too stunning to use...)



course you are


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 28, 2007)

numero 3. View from the top deck

the 'views' are looking mighty fine this month


----------



## Nina (Jun 28, 2007)

my second entry

*cloud atlas*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/147650952

view from my window in the sky


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 28, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> my second entry
> 
> *cloud atlas*
> 
> ...



Beautiful blues


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2007)

There's some great photos here as usual.  Here's my last one.

3 - Reflection (full size)


----------



## e19896 (Jun 29, 2007)

The other two for me are 

320 and 10 secs

NO WAR BUT THE CLASS WAR

No 1: was SPOMS

All three are HERE


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2007)

*i can see u*

my 2nd entry and prob last
http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/25/outwindow2sv2.jpg
some bloke trying to shape his hedge with a chainsaw, taken out the window of a 'studio' read bedsit 2 weeks ago.
cropped obviously.


----------



## Lilac Cow (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi

Sorry but as I said at the start of the month, I'm afraid that I'm not likely to have time to update the thumbnails again. Can someone else take over? There's just the last few to do.

LC


----------



## Lilac Cow (Jun 29, 2007)

However, I have got round to finding some pictures of my own to post, now that I know that i'm allowed to:

A Normal Day in Camden Town

The View From My Window


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 29, 2007)

Lilac Cow said:
			
		

> A Normal Day in Camden Town


are there many faceless folk in camden?


----------



## Lilac Cow (Jun 29, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> are there many faceless folk in camden?



well at least 3 ;-)


----------



## hiccup (Jun 29, 2007)

Lilac Cow said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Sorry but as I said at the start of the month, I'm afraid that I'm not likely to have time to update the thumbnails again. Can someone else take over? There's just the last few to do.
> 
> LC



updated

Dunno if I'll be near a computer if there are more entries tomorrow though.


----------



## wordie (Jun 30, 2007)

*The sky from a traffic jam!*

First entry this month...

The sky from a traffic jam


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 30, 2007)

First entry - Hat


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 30, 2007)

Second Entry - Shade

Third Entry - Jungle


----------



## johey24 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Entries June*

Sorry I am late, but it has been the month from hell. Took the cam in to work today to see what I could get, then rushed home tonight to take some more from our balcony. Hope you can still add them to the thumbnails, Lilac Cow.

1. http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=672072496&size=l
Century Park 
_(Shanghai as seen from our balcony).
_

2. http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=672072298&size=l
Please let me play with you. 
_(Our cat, on my partner's chair, looking hopefully at the traffic 16 storeys below)._

3. http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=672072130&size=l
_Trimmed bushes
(right under Sharon's nose. Just a fun one taken from one of my classrooms looking out over Shanghai). 
_


----------



## hiccup (Jun 30, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Possible cash crop in my front garden
> 
> (taken this morning as I stepped out of the front door. Levels adjusted)



Third entry. Kind of a follow up to the entry above

Fallen

Taken out of my front window about 10 minutes ago. No adjustments.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 30, 2007)

Thumbnails updated


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 30, 2007)

*when can we vote and*

can we vote for the same person twice ?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes.
Voting starts at midnight and lasts till midnight on wednesday


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 30, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> can we vote for the same person twice ?


only if that person is me


----------



## Mungy (Jun 30, 2007)

my last one

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=675063765&size=l


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Votes for View from a window*

1. Robster 970 - window 
2. Firky - This is not a view from a widow
3. Vintage Paw - Window drops


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 1, 2007)

Fucking hell.

July already!


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 1, 2007)

paolo999 - Untitled

Bernie Gunther - Hat

Robster970 - Wheelie bins


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2007)

1. Indigo 4 Train to Stonehenge

2.Vintage Paw Untitled

3.Antilopine Bedroom Window in Winter


honourable mention: besgreyling Sitting in an Old Dutch Pub


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2007)

1) sovietpop - Chip shop on the longest day
2) Robster970 - Window
3) johey24 - Please let me play with you

and props to firky - This is not a view from my window, Nina - Room with a view,  Lilac Cow - A Normal Day in Camden Town, BiddlyBee - Train window, oh and loads more


----------



## besgreyling (Jul 1, 2007)

Boy oh boy, this is difficult! There are so many beautiful photo's. I picked 8, of which one is def. number 1! Now to choose 2 and 3... my 7 other favourites are: framed / red rose for me / front window / the backyard / window drops / trimmed bushes and please let me play with you. I just thought I would like you to know this.
*Well done everybody*.


----------



## besgreyling (Jul 1, 2007)

1. *Untitled* - paolo999
2. *Trimmed bushes *- johey24
3. *Framed* - big eejit


----------



## Gromit (Jul 1, 2007)

1. Paulie Tandoori - Rainy day 3
2. besgreyling - Sitting in an old Dutch pub
3. big eejit - Red roses for me


----------



## Robster970 (Jul 1, 2007)

1. Sovietpop - Chip shop on the longest day
2. Johey24 - Please let me play with you
3. Vintage Paw - Window drops

Thought there was a nice variety of stuff this month


----------



## Robster970 (Jul 1, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Fucking hell.
> 
> July already!



I know - scary eh.


----------



## wordie (Jul 1, 2007)

1. Nina - Cloud Atlas

2. Vintage Paw - untitled

3. Vintage Paw - Train of thought

Given Pavlik's post later in this thread, I just thought I'd explain why I chose these three.

They all represent an obvious view from a window. This may be why I didn't get many votes this month.... there's no window in my shot, which in hindsight is a bummer. The images I voted for are because I thought they were the best images to illustrate the chosen theme. Don't really care who shot 'em; just great images!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2007)

1. johey24 - Please let me play with you
2. Vintage Paw - Window drops
3. Crispy - Eighty-Four Windows


----------



## hiccup (Jul 1, 2007)

1) sovietpop - chip shop on the longest day

2) Paulie Tandoori - Raniy Day 3

3) indigo4 - On the train to stonehenge


----------



## Firky (Jul 1, 2007)

1) sovietpop - I could really do with a change in weather
2) Crispy - Eighty-Four Windows
3) Nina - cloud atlas

--

Goodstuff


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 1, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Thumbnails updated



Just thought I would quote this for anyone looking for the link


And here are my final choices:

1 - sovietpop - Chip shop on the longest day
2 - besgreyling - Sitting in an old Dutch pub 
3 - Paulie Tandoori - Rainy day 3 

My shortlist had another 8 pictures on it.


----------



## johey24 (Jul 1, 2007)

There are so many real good photos that I feel the need to vote for more than 3 of them. As such, I decided to revert to the the strict limitations of the theme in making my decision. View from "my" window. 

1. Hiccup - Cold Outside        
2. Vintage Paw -  Untitled.      
3. Iemanja - Winter view.


----------



## Mungy (Jul 1, 2007)

firky - This is not a view from my window

Bernie Gunther - Hat

Vintage Paw - Window drops


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2007)

1.  Bernie Gunther - Hat -              - traditional, but hits the spot.
2.  big eejit - Red roses for me        -  classy 
3. Dr Herbz - Front window at 7pm   -  awww


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm no good at this and I like lots of them so in no particular order I'm going for the three that most caught my eye

big eejit - red roses for me

iemanja - winter view

Lilac Cow - "A Normal day in Camden Town"
Indigo - "view from work"
soviet pop -  "I really co do with change in weather"


----------



## Lilac Cow (Jul 1, 2007)

My votes are:

1st: Neonwilderness: reflection
2nd: ?: viewfromtrainwindow
3rd: Vintage Paw: train of thought

If I had more votes, they'd go to Pauli Tandoori: Rainy Day3, Robster970: Wheelie bins, Vintage Paw: Untitled, Big Eejit: framed.

I'll try to do the adding-up in the next few days...


----------



## Lilac Cow (Jul 1, 2007)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> paolo999 - Untitled
> 
> Bernie Gunther - Hat
> 
> Robster970 - Wheelie bins



Just adding up the votes...I presume you mean 3 points for paolo, 2 for bernie & 1 for robster? Let me know if I'm wrong...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 1, 2007)

Minnie 

You can't put them in _'no particular order', _because of the points system - 3 points for the first and one point for the last.  You can work out the middle one for yourself.

Also your post contains 5 titles.  This does not compute.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 1, 2007)

Sovietpop - 'I could really do with a change in the weather'
Hocus Eye - 'Artist Simon Drew' 
Hiccup - 'Cold Outside'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 1, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Minnie
> 
> You can't put them in _'no particular order', _because of the points system - 3 points for the first and one point for the last.  You can work out the middle one for yourself.
> 
> Also your post contains 5 titles.  This does not compute.





I couldn't decide  

Right, apologies to whoever I have to knock off my list.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 1, 2007)

iemanja - winter view
big eejit - red roses for me


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2007)

1, 2, 3, Minnie  1, 2, 3


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 1, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> 1, 2, 3, Minnie  1, 2, 3




I'm still deciding.  

1) iemanja - winter view
2) big eejit - red roses for me
3) soviet pop - I could really do with change in weather


with apologies to:

Lilac Cow - A Normal day in Camden Town
Indigo - view from work
Robster 970 - wheelie bins
Nina - Room With a View
Paolo99 - untitled
joey24 - century park
indigo - view from work

and the rest of them


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2007)

1)  sovietpop - Chip shop on the longest day
2)  Paulie Tandoori - View from the top deck
3)  Hiccup - Cold outside

That wasn't an easy choice!


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 1, 2007)

_Fuck forgot to add mine_





_The sky outside is wet and grey So begins another weary day_

1. Nina - cloud atlas
2. Hiccup - Cold outside
3. wordie - The sky from a traffic jam


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2007)

That's really nice as well.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 1, 2007)

Here we go:

1. besgreyling - sitting in an old Dutch pub - makes me want to be there. Is it my round?
2. sovietpop - chipshop on the longest day - this is where I want to go after the Dutch pub
3. vintage paw - untitled - great pic - how I feel the day after.

Also mentions to Crispy - 84 windows, johey 24 - trimmed bushes and will you please..., D'wards - office window, Lemanja - autumn view, alef - sunrise.


----------



## besgreyling (Jul 1, 2007)

Pity, Thedyslexic1, it's a lovely photie!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 1, 2007)

e19896 - 320 and 10 secs

Hocus Eye - Artist Simon Drew, in his gallery, Dartmouth

sovietpop - Chip shop on the longest day


----------



## johey24 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Pity, indeed*




			
				besgreyling said:
			
		

> Pity, Thedyslexic1, it's a lovely photie!


Thedyslexic1
Pity, indeed. Lovely pic. But good too as you would have made voting even MORE difficult


----------



## zoltan (Jul 2, 2007)

besgreyling said:
			
		

> Troubled by blondness and very new to photo comps, I'm attempting to enter these 3 photo's in the June comp.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=630057701&context=photostream&size=l
> 1. a view from a cafe window in Kiel
> ...



The Dutch pub reminds me of a hotel off Dam square.......


----------



## blackadder (Jul 2, 2007)

1st firky - This is not a view from my window

2nd indigo4 - On the train to stonehenge

3rd Nina - Room with a view


----------



## baffled (Jul 2, 2007)

1) Vintage Paw - Train Of Thought
2) Paolo999 - Untitled
3) Pavlik - Mestre Signs


----------



## girasol (Jul 2, 2007)

July already!?!  

Ok, here it goes:

1)  Nina - cloud atlas
2)  Bernie Gunther - Hat
3)  big eejit - Framed

Also liked:
paolo999 - Untitled
Vintage Paw - Train of thought
sovietpop - Chip shop on the longest day
Crispy - Eighty-Four Windows
johey24 - Please let me play with you
D'wards - Office window after dark

"sovietpop - I could really do with a change in weather" brought a smile to my face


----------



## Skim (Jul 2, 2007)

1. Vintage Paw: Window Drops

2. Sovietpop: Chip shop

3. Johey24: Please Let Me Play With You


----------



## sovietpop (Jul 2, 2007)

Hard to pick so I went for photos that had the most 'windowness' in them.

1. Please let me johey 24 - liked the perspective, the speed of the cars, and the cat. cats always win it for me.
2. Cold Outside hiccup - liked the use of window, the mushnesss of it, it felt cold.
3. Spy hole- neon wilderness - again, liked the use of window, and the softness of the garden, and the fact it looked like a bog standard garden yet also a bit magical.

also liked framed, this is not my window, and the picture of the painter simon. Weill done everyone.


----------



## alef (Jul 2, 2007)

1) Louloubelle - In the sky with diamonds
2) Crispy - Eighty-Four Windows
3) Lilac Cow - A Normal Day in Camden Town

Shortlisted:
Hiccup - Cold outside
Iemanja - Autumn View
indigo4 - On the train to stonehenge
johey24 - Century Park
neonwilderness - reflection
Robster970 - Wheelie bins
sovietpop - Chip shop on the longest day
wordie - The sky from a traffic jam


----------



## e19896 (Jul 3, 2007)

One neonwilderness - reflection

Two sovietpop - Chip shop on the longest day

Three Iemanja - Winter View

Thats my votes..


----------



## Nina (Jul 3, 2007)

Neonwilderness - Reflection
D'wards - Office Window After Dark
Vintage Paw - Window Drops

Also mentions to Indigo 4 for great clouds  and also liked Lilac Cows


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 3, 2007)

1. Robster970 - Window 
2. big eejit - Framed
3. e19896 - 320 and 10 secs


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 3, 2007)

1) Vintage Paw - Train of Thought
2) Neonwilderness - Reflection
3) Nina - Room with a View


----------



## maufar (Jul 3, 2007)

1. Hiccup - Cold outside
2. besgreyling - Sitting in an old Dutch Pub
3. Iemanja - Winter View


----------



## Madusa (Jul 3, 2007)

.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2007)

1. Hiccup - Cold outside
2. sovietpop - Chip shop on the longest day
3. Louloubelle - In the sky with diamonds

great entries all, loved these in particular
Vintage Paw - Window drops
Paulie Tandoori - View from the top deck
Nina - Room with a view
neonwilderness - Spy Hole
johey24 - Please let me play with you
 Hocus Eye - Artist Simon Drew, in his gallery, Dartmouth
firky - This is not a view from my window
and Dr Herbz - Front window at 7pm


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats to the winner etc etc.
 After carefully considering this over the last few months, I've decided that the majority of posters on this thread either dislike my photography or have something against me, (having recieved about half a dozen votes in over a year of entering).
 Either way I can quite obviously put my time to better use elsewhere so tata.


----------



## Robster970 (Jul 4, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Congrats to the winner etc etc.
> After carefully considering this over the last few months, I've decided that the majority of posters on this thread either dislike my photography or have something against me, (having recieved about half a dozen votes in over a year of entering).
> Either way I can quite obviously put my time to better use elsewhere so tata.



that's a shame imho


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Congrats to the winner etc etc.
> After carefully considering this over the last few months, I've decided that the majority of posters on this thread either dislike my photography or have something against me, (having recieved about half a dozen votes in over a year of entering).
> Either way I can quite obviously put my time to better use elsewhere so tata.





Nice photographs that just didn't seem to fit the brief for me. Maybe you need a new name that starts with 'A' so your shots are top of the list  

There is undoubtedly a bit of favouritism and back scratching going on amongst certain voters (no point in trying to deny it folks) and I'm very good at upsetting people with my erm... 'honest and open' posts so, I wouldn't expect any votes if I entered. Such is life.


----------



## girasol (Jul 4, 2007)

I think it's a bit silly to leave in a huff but it's up to you.

So, basically, because you don't get votes for your photos you think people don't like you?  Hasn't it occurred to you that it might be because people don't like the photos/they don't fit the theme?

 

the words 'sore' and 'loser' spring to mind.

Anyway, who's won?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2007)

Still 12h39m of voting left!

Shit! I'd better vote.

Oh, and Pavlik, I don't really see your relationship to the theme in this month's entries, so I wouldn't be too surprised about low votes. fwiw, I always vote dispassionately.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2007)

1. johey24 - Please let me play with you
2. big eejit - Framed
3. Vintage Paw - untitled


----------



## wordie (Jul 4, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> There is undoubtedly a bit of favouritism and back scratching going on amongst certain voters (no point in trying to deny it folks) and...


Blimey. How naive am I? I wouldn't have imagined anything like that happening here... 

I had noticed that my name tends to banish me to the bottom of the thumbnails, but hey, them's the breaks!

With respect Pavlik, we're not talking about the World Press Photo competition, where there is serious professional kudos to be had. And the images are judged by more specific criteria.

This is all about people's subjective opinions. Isn't it?

Long live freedom of choice!

Of course, any photographer with half serious aspirations would see low votes as a challenge surely? Now can I please have my ball back!


----------



## wordie (Jul 4, 2007)

I might just add a bit to the above, that IMHO, there are some pretty stunning images that are regularly submitted, by some excellent photographers, that don't come top of the list each month... "Horse to water..." springs to mind for some reason.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 4, 2007)

I try to vote for the best pics that best fit the theme. My goldfish memory means that I have no loyalty to any particular posters' pics!

There may be something in the alphabetical thing. Maybe we should post the next lot in reverse order or in the order they're added to the thread? There was talk of an anonymous comp. Any ideas how this could work?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmmm. It's possible, but would require some careful planning - and everyone would have to use the same hosting for thei pics. Probably not a go-er.

Don't see why the alphabetical thing makes a difference? I just open up all the images I like the look of in new tabs/windows, and then close the ones that aren't as good until there's 3 left, and then I rank them.


----------



## Skim (Jul 4, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> There is undoubtedly a bit of favouritism and back scratching going on amongst certain voters (no point in trying to deny it folks) and I'm very good at upsetting people with my erm... 'honest and open' posts so, I wouldn't expect any votes if I entered. Such is life.




Any examples you'd care to mention?

I always vote for the photos I like best, whoever took them. Sometimes I vote for Alef, sometimes I don't. There are certain posters I'll often vote for because they consistently take good photos.

If your photos were good enough, they'd get votes, regardless of whatever favouritism you perceive. Why don't you enter the photo competition and see if anyone rates you?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Any examples you'd care to mention?
> 
> I always vote for the photos I like best, whoever took them. Sometimes I vote for Alef, sometimes I don't. There are certain posters I'll often vote for because they consistently take good photos.
> 
> If your photos were good enough, they'd get votes, regardless of whatever favouritism you perceive. Why don't you enter the photo competition and see if anyone rates you?




It's just the way life is. Particularly on the internet, but even in the real world. Once again, I wasn't making any judgment, just pointing out that the world works that way. If Pavlik spent more time on the forums interacting with people then obviously they will get noticed more in a crowd of photo thumbnails.

Absolutely no jibe at you or, Alef or, anyone else. It's just life. Would be stupid to deny it.

Personally, I vote only on my personal taste and whether I think the photograph fits the brief and is within the rules. Again, like yourself, I will have personal favourites who's style I like.

I don't take photographs to be judged and so don't enter competitions generally. I have entered art awards and the like in the past because I believed it was the only way to progress my career the way I wanted. However, I was wrong. Even being shortlisted within the last Three or, Two on occasions proved only to be a financial drain and a waste of time. I'm not interested in taking images that will win votes. I'm interested in making images that challenge and provoke thought in a very subtle way. Images that people don't know if they like them or, not. I'm not asking people to judge - I'm asking people to give a bit of time and thought. Unless I'm just snapping for fun. I still do a lot of that.

However, I did enter here once. Think I got a vote or, maybe even Two. Can't remember.


----------



## Robster970 (Jul 4, 2007)

I regularly vote for Skim whenever possible because she's lurvely.

Stan - I find it difficult to disagree with you most of the time primarily because there are large dollops of truth in what you say most of the time. To imply that the monthly comp suffers from Eurovision style sympathetic/alphabetic voting is truly preposterous.

Any mathmo's out there who can show empirically that Stan is really barking mad today with his assertion? Alef?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> ... the monthly comp suffers from Eurovision style sympathetic/alphabetic voting is truly preposterous.
> 
> ...




I didn't say that. Well, not exactly. Perhaps I was being a little flippant again. I'm sure it happens mind.

But, if you have a great photograph that will win votes in it's own right. Take Johey 24 (or, whatever their name is) or, the feet photo the other month. Both relative newbies/low posters who got lots of votes.

How to Make Friends and Influence People. I should perhaps read it one day.


----------



## Skim (Jul 4, 2007)

Maybe Alef can make a pie chart later  

Robster – the cheque's in the post


----------



## Robster970 (Jul 4, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> How to Make Friends and Influence People. I should perhaps read it one day.



LOL - I think you're pretty safe here anyway mate  

I'd like to posit another theory. I think voting is skewed but it is skewed to towards those that have not won before or newbs. This is because:

a) Once someone has won, they don't tend to try as hard to win and their entries reflect this.

b) There is a paranoia that if you vote for somebody who has won in the past, it looks like favouritism

We're on the whole a pretty inclusive bunch so (a) and (b) together push voting in a certain direction. This is not to say that pictorial merit is not the majority of the voting process but I think (a) and (b) may contribute to a significant enough degree to cause a skew.

Is this the right place to be discussing this? Methinks not.


----------



## Firky (Jul 4, 2007)

I think Stanley is kind of right and kind of wrong. 

On a side note I am putting about a third of the effort I once did into these comps because I have won it three times (or is it two?) and as such feel a bit awkward I also find myself liking the same photographers each month but not voting for them because I have praised their work in the past, although I will vote for them if there is nothing else that catchs my eye.

I still reckon 'newbs' should have a minimum post count before they can enter - there's still people who just pop up to post a few photographs and piss off again. Nothing wrong with that in its self, would just be nicer if they contributed to the community a little more.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2007)

Well I think you're all clearly fascists if you don't vote for all three of mine.


----------



## johey24 (Jul 4, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I didn't say that. Well, not exactly. Perhaps I was being a little flippant again. I'm sure it happens mind.
> 
> But, if you have a great photograph that will win votes in it's own right. Take Johey 24 (or, whatever their name is) or, the feet photo the other month. Both relative newbies/low posters who got lots of votes.
> 
> How to Make Friends and Influence People. I should perhaps read it one day.



Hi Stan

Since you used me as an example, as a newbie, I feel I may just deserve the right to respond. 

Yes, surely, the eurocentric remark can be disproved. As a South African English speaking person living in China (thus doubly non-European) I guess that is enough proof. 

Regarding Pavlik's original post - I am in two minds about this. He may have a point, he may not. After a mere 3 months, I do not think I have been around here long enough to really comment on it. But, as a newbie, I have to add that I definitely noticed some sort of a vibe against him on here. Do not know if it is because of his subject matter (they are either drug related which seems to piss off some people, or very cerebral ...). 

Suffice to say I personally like his work and I think the forum would be the poorer without him. As it would be without any of us.

Then, regarding your references to me. Thank you for the compliment. Regarding the "Johey 24 or whoever they are" comment: my internet name is a combination of my name and surname. The 24 is merely because there were 23 people before me choosing the same nick when I signed onto yahoo many, many moons ago. And I am a "he", not a "they". I did post a reply introducing myself after the first photo I posted on here.

In terms of the limitations placed on "newbies" regarding posting x amount before being able to vote (if I understood another post correctly): maybe not a good idea when considering that new blood is good. 

In terms of newbies posting here: it is gals and guys like you who inspre us newbies to go out and get involved. Don't shut us out.

Hell people, it is like the eternal debate: experience needed for the new job. Unless you are employed, how do you gain experience. 

Lastly, although I posted this here in response, I guess this is not the forum for this discussion, but some of the things said today (my tonight) needed to be responded to. As such, sincere apologies to Liliac Cow for using her thread for this. Maybe we can continue this elsewhere. 

Good photos everybody. Let's keep it nice. Let's keep it fun. Let's keep it about the photos that brought us together as a small inet-community. 

Have a good day / night.


----------



## Firky (Jul 4, 2007)

Aahh but you've posted since the start of the year in various comps and given feedback, Joey. You're not a hit and run newbie - you do actually give some thought and contribute. As demonstrated in your post above.

Stanley's great btw, he's just a grumpy fucker, like most men with a camera 

(myself, squelch, stanley, pie1 et al )


----------



## johey24 (Jul 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Aahh but you've posted since the start of the year in various comps and given feedback, Joey. You're not a hit and run newbie - you do actually give some thought and contribute. As demonstrated in your post above.
> 
> Stanley's great btw, he's just a grumpy fucker, like most men with a camera
> 
> (myself, squelch, stanley, pie1 et al )



heehee. Add myself to that list of grumpy (well, almost older) men.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 4, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Congrats to the winner etc etc.
> After carefully considering this over the last few months, I've decided that the majority of posters on this thread either dislike my photography or have something against me, (having recieved about half a dozen votes in over a year of entering).
> Either way I can quite obviously put my time to better use elsewhere so tata.



There has been lots of very good responses to this post so i won't bother responding with reasoned argument as they have all pretty much covered everything. Instead I'll say:

Here is your ball now fuck off home with it then you big cry baby


----------



## alef (Jul 4, 2007)

This photo competition simply does not have any significant bias. Look at this list of the past dozen winners:

May 2007 Lilac Cow
Apr 2007 big eejit
Mar 2007 firky
Feb 2007 mhendo
Jan 2007 alef
Dec 2006 jeff_leigh
Nov 2006 BiddlyBee
Oct 2006 lighterthief
Sep 2006 Tom Craggs
Aug 2006 Desbo
July 2006 Vintage Paw

Ten people are first time winners and a mere two people, firky and myself, had a repeat win.

As for the possibility of an alphabetical bias, it's only very recently that the thumbnails have been ordered this way. Alphabetically I come first, and this month I have _nil points_ (French accent mandatory).

Personally I shortlist purely on the image and then occasionally I _avoid_ voting for previous winners.

However, I can relate to how Pavlik is feeling. On Flickr I regularly enter the weekly Theme Competition Kids & Babies which has a winner plus four runners up each time. I've not managed even an honourable mention once. And there is only one type of photography I've been seriously working for the past nine months: baby pics! Each time the winners are announced I swear at the monitor...


----------



## alef (Jul 4, 2007)

BTW, voting should have ended last night, can someone please count up the votes? 

(I'm happy to help out more once term is over -- less than three weeks remaining but still soooo much marking)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> This photo competition simply does not have any significant bias. Look at this list of the past dozen winners:
> 
> May 2007 Lilac Cow
> Apr 2007 big eejit
> ...



I'll repeat my suggestion that the competition be arranged so that the entries are made without names. It would be interesting to see if the winners list changed in any way.

I agree that the list of winners is varied, but for the most part, the winners are all easily recognizable as frequent posters from the photographic forum.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh, I thought voting ended today 

And how would people actually enter an anonymous competition?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought voting ended today
> 
> And how would people actually enter an anonymous competition?



It would have to go through an intermediary. Some extra work for that month's moderator.

The entrants would pm or whatever, the entries to the moderator. The mod would post them up on the thread: Entrant 1: photo #1, etc.

The mod would have a list of who the entrants were.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> And how would people actually enter an anonymous competition?




By covering their heads with brown paper bags of course. Is there another way


----------



## alef (Jul 4, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> It would have to go through an intermediary. Some extra work for that month's moderator.
> 
> The entrants would pm or whatever, the entries to the moderator. The mod would post them up on the thread: Entrant 1: photo #1, etc.
> 
> The mod would have a list of who the entrants were.



Way too much work and complexity, keep it simple.

So the people who tend to win this photo comp are the people who tend to post in this photo forum? Well, duh, we're keen on photography.

Personally, I hadn't at all noticed the posts of Lilac Cow, big eejit, mhendo, lighterthief or Desbo until after they had won.

There's no conspiracy, there's no real bias, this is a simple little photo competition that works well as it is. The only problem is that voting ended yesterday and no one has the energy to count up and declare a winner.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 4, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I agree that the list of winners is varied, but for the most part, the winners are all easily recognizable as frequent posters from the photographic forum.



You mean the most active, experienced photographers?

How strange...


----------



## Lilac Cow (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi
Ok I've added the votes up & the winner is....
Sovietpop with his fantastic chip shop photo, by quite some margin.

Thankyou to everyone for doing my topic such justice!

All the votes are below (sorry for the slightly dodgy formatting - it didn't paste too well from excel.) You'll note that none of the top 4 have won in the past year...

sovietpop	:	chip shop on the longest day	26
hiccup	:	cold outside	15
neonwilderness	:	reflection	14
johey24	:	please let me play with you	13
vintage paw	:	window drops	11
nina	:	cloud atlas	10
besgreyling	:	sitting in an old dutch pub	9
bernie gunther	:	hat	9
vintage paw	:	untitled	8
vintage paw	:	train of thought	8
paolo999	:	untitled	8
firky	:	thisisnotaviewfromawindow	8
iemanja	:	winter view	7
sovietpop	:	I could really do with a change in the weather	7
big eejit	:	framed	6
robster 970	:	window	6
paulie tandoori	:	rainy day 3	6
indigo1	:	train to stonehenge	6
crispy	:	84 windows	5
big eejit	:	red roses for me	5
louloubelle	:	in the sky with diamonds	4
hocus eye	:	Artist simon drew	4
e19896	:	320 and 10 secs	4
nina	:	room with a view	2
paulie tandoori	:	view from the top deck	2
johey24	:	trimmed bushes	2
dwards	:	office window after dark	2
	:	viewfromtrainwindow	2
wordie	:	the sky from a traffic jam	1
robster 970	:	wheeliebins	1
pavlik	:	mestre signs	1
neonwilderness	:	spy hole	1
lilac cow	:	a normal day in camden town	1
dr herbz	:	front window at 7pm	1
antilopine	:	bedroom window in winter	1


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2007)

You see?

The best photograph won regardless


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> You mean the most active, experienced photographers?
> 
> How strange...



The fact that they're the most frequent posters  doesn't necessarily mean that they're the most active, experienced photographers.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Way too much work and complexity, keep it simple.
> 
> So the people who tend to win this photo comp are the people who tend to post in this photo forum? Well, duh, we're keen on photography.
> 
> ...



It's not a conspiracy, but there are hundreds of entries every month; yet, the following have been the winners: Lilac Cow, eejits, firky, hendo, alef, biddlybee, vintage paw, etc. The main photo posters, mainly.

Not to slight the photographic abilities of the abovementioned, but I find it hard to believe that some of the low post entrants out of the hundreds, don't have comparable skills.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2007)

Like I say, take the names off the photos, then lets see how people do.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 4, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> The fact that they're the most frequent posters  doesn't necessarily mean that they're the most active, experienced photographers.



I would guess that the most keen photographers are the most active posters though.


----------



## danski (Jul 4, 2007)

I won the comp and I dont know/never met anyone from here at all, so i reckon bias is unlikely
I may even get a chance to enter next month!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I would guess that the most keen photographers are the most active posters though.



There may also be keen photographers who are otherwise too busy to to a lot of posting.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 4, 2007)

Whatever Johnny, can't be arsed to argue if it's a conspiracy with you.

If people think it is, just don't enter, go elsewhere, fuck it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Whatever Johnny, can't be arsed to argue if it's a conspiracy with you.
> 
> If people think it is, just don't enter, go elsewhere, fuck it.



If you're arguing about a conspiracy, then you're arguing alone: I never mentioned the word conspiracy. Might be better to describe it as 'brand recognition'.


----------



## girasol (Jul 4, 2007)

What a load of bollocks, I post lots and didn't get that many votes, in fact I often don't.

Does it stop from entering, does it fuck!

I like taking photos, sometimes I like entering them in the comp, and if I don't win I don't complain about favouritism, because that's not the case here, and I've been around here long enough to know so.

Every so often someone who doesn't win throws their toys out of the pram and complains about favouritism and every time they're off the mark.

kinda funny I guess, but not true.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 4, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> If you're arguing about a conspiracy, then you're arguing alone: I never mentioned the word conspiracy. Might be better to describe it as 'brand recognition'.



You did mention the word conspiracy you loon! Just a few posts up (#217)!!

But yeah, apologies, you said it wasn't. 

So.. I can't be arsed to argue about brand recognition


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> You did mention the word conspiracy you loon! Just a few posts up (#217)!!
> 
> But yeah, apologies, you said it wasn't.
> 
> So.. I can't be arsed to argue about brand recognition



Just goes to show, it pays to read someone's post, before shooting from the lip at them.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 4, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Just goes to show, it pays to read someone's post, before shooting from the lip at them.



Like your own? So you don't deny mentioning a word you have  

Gawd, pointlessness, I'm off to bed...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2007)

You post a fair bit here Johnny, but you haven't won. Kind of fucks your idea in the foot doesn't it.

What do I look for when I'm voting? One thing and one thing only: does the photo fit the theme for me in a personal and subjective aesthetically-pleasing way.

I have never seen johey before on here, yet I loved his entry. I voted for chip shop because it's fucking cracking. I didn't vote for those that made 2 and 3 because they didn't do it for me like others did. 

Anyway, yay for the June photo comp troll - I guess every month needs one.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> You post a fair bit here Johnny, but you haven't won. Kind of fucks your idea in the foot doesn't it..



I think I've entered the last three or four competitions, and have been posting on photo threads for a number of months before that; with more recently. I suspect that you and the likes of alef, hocus eye etc, have been here long before me, with a much higher participation rate.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Like your own? So you don't deny mentioning a word you have
> 
> Gawd, pointlessness, I'm off to bed...



Yes, in the sentence " it's not a conspiracy" the word conspiracy does appear.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 4, 2007)

We could set up anonymous user id's for an anon comp. Tho you'd need an anon place to post the pics. I could spare some webspace. 

It is a bit complicated. 

Well done sovietpop. Great pic. Inspired me to take one of my local chippy! But not done it yet.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 4, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Yes, in the sentence " it's not a conspiracy" the word conspiracy does appear.



Thanks for the clarification after I had already conceded that I had read it wrong.  

Hold on... is that your sense of humour over there ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>>


----------



## ill-informed (Jul 4, 2007)

did i miss the competition again??? I just uploaded an entry. i'll put it up anyway for the hell of it, and seeing as it's topical....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I think I've entered the last three or four competitions, and have been posting on photo threads for a number of months before that; with more recently. I suspect that you and the likes of alef, hocus eye etc, have been here long before me, with a much higher participation rate.



First comp I entered I think was the one I won last year. I've entered maybe 4 or 5 since then, maybe 6, I often forget, or just don't have the inspiration for it.

I occasionally post something in the 'submit' thread, only posted photos twice since the "may/june/july" threads have started (I think, I could be wrong). To be honest, if you wanted to go back and add up links like for like I think you'd probably find you have more links to your photos than I do to mine, or maybe it's equal. 

But either way, that doesn't explain how lilac cow won last month, how johey did so well this month etc. I certainly do recognise your argument that recognisable names will attract more attention - it is certainly true in the photoblogging world (my god, the amount of utter shit that gets 40+ comments on the web just because the person is 'a name'), but I honestly do not think that is the case with these comps here.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> First comp I entered I think was the one I won last year. I've entered maybe 4 or 5 since then, maybe 6, I often forget, or just don't have the inspiration for it.
> 
> I occasionally post something in the 'submit' thread, only posted photos twice since the "may/june/july" threads have started (I think, I could be wrong). To be honest, if you wanted to go back and add up links like for like I think you'd probably find you have more links to your photos than I do to mine, or maybe it's equal.
> 
> But either way, that doesn't explain how lilac cow won last month, how johey did so well this month etc. I certainly do recognise your argument that recognisable names will attract more attention - it is certainly true in the photoblogging world (my god, the amount of utter shit that gets 40+ comments on the web just because the person is 'a name'), but I honestly do not think that is the case with these comps here.



Maybe, maybe not, but if it was anyonymous, then it couldn't be name recognition. It's not a big deal by a long shot, but it would make for an interesting experiment.


----------



## Firky (Jul 4, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> You post a fair bit here Johnny, but you haven't won. Kind of fucks your idea in the foot doesn't it.



I have never seen you swear


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I have never seen you swear



It wasn't me, it was my evil twin sister.

I'm a good girl *straightens halo*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> It wasn't me, it was my evil twin sister.
> 
> I'm a good girl *straightens halo*



I didn't realize you were a girl.


----------



## Lilac Cow (Jul 4, 2007)

interesting...one thing you can say about a forum like this is that since we are all using pseudonyms and only meet in this virtual world, there can be no bias on the grounds of age, gender, race, religion etc...

(bet none of you realised I was an 84-year-old Sikh Zulu )


----------



## Firky (Jul 4, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I didn't realize you were a girl.



I knew she was a girl. I'm good with girls.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I knew she was a girl. I'm good with girls.



Me, I'm with good girls.


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 5, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> After carefully considering this over the last few months, I've decided that the majority of posters on this thread either dislike my photography or have something against me, (having received about half a dozen votes in over a year of entering).









Cor I dream of half a dozen votes. Bloody favouritism.


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 5, 2007)

Lilac Cow said:
			
		

> Just adding up the votes...I presume you mean 3 points for paolo, 2 for bernie & 1 for robster? Let me know if I'm wrong...



Far too late I'm sure but yes, you're not wrong, or No, you're right...


----------



## johey24 (Jul 5, 2007)

Lilac Cow said:
			
		

> interesting...one thing you can say about a forum like this is that since we are all using pseudonyms and only meet in this virtual world, there can be no bias on the grounds of age, gender, race, religion etc...
> 
> (bet none of you realised I was an 84-year-old Sikh Zulu )



 

And congrats Sovietpop. A clear favourite this month. 

What's the theme for next month? Or is it for this month?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2007)

edit


----------



## sovietpop (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you all, I am only delighted.

'Tis funny because earlier in the month I was thinking of giving up on the competition because I always seemed to get just a couple of votes. But then I realised I don't take photos to win. It's nice when other people like my pictures, but the real reason I take them is because I get such satisfaction from them. When I take a good photo, it's like a little light goes off in my head, and I get this ping of deep contentment. So I take part in the competition because every month it makes me think about photography, and motivates me to take more pictures.  I think the important audience is your own inner eye; keep that happy and your photos will be good. 

And it also goes to show, you should never say 'no' to the offer of a bag of chips.

New theme on new thread.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 5, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> Thank you all, I am only delighted.



Can I ask how old that chipshop photo is?
I only ask because I noticed that the kid is riding a chopper.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 5, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Can I ask how old that chipshop photo is?
> I only ask because I noticed that the kid is riding a chopper.




He nicked it from his dad


----------



## sovietpop (Jul 5, 2007)

I took it on June 21 2007.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 5, 2007)

I feel I should respond, seeing as so many people have replied to my last post. 
I never mentioned favouritism or taking my ball back. Its that childish attitude that I hate most in forums btw.
I was simply saying, I spend quite a bit of time choosing from my 1000's of pictures, (I could enter the most obvious ones but I like to choose pictures that make the viewer think). I then edit and resize them, put them on imageshack, then check the thread every day for a month and it all seems a bit pointless if I get, on average, one vote a month and virtually no comments. 
I've been thinking about this calmly for a long time. I'm not in a strop about it.
 I know its no big deal if I win anyway but i'm not going to waste all that time and energy just to make the numbers up.
 I'm up to my eyes in it, starting up a business and planning to emigrate. I'm also a single parent so I dont need to find ways to fill my time. I'm busy enough as it is.
 I deliberatey worded my post in a friendly way so I appreciated the positive replies but to the people who only know how to respond with pettiness - 
well, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 5, 2007)

I guess your tastes don't line up with the majority view - unfortuntely, that doesn't make for sucess in competitions based on taste! Nowt wrong of course - it's all relative eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats sovietpop - was a great photo 

Ta to Lilac Cow for doing all the totting up.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 5, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Me, I'm with good girls.



Me, I'm no girl, I'm all woman


----------



## Gromit (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd liked Pavilik's pics but they didn't speak to me about the theme in any way shape or form. Two were macro shots rather 'views'. The other was a street shot and contained no element of window'ness. Maybe if there had been motion blur to say it was taken from a moving car or something might have conveyed that.

Nothing wrong with any of the shots but when its a themed competition you need to think about the message being delivered. Which Pavlik didn't from what i could tell.


----------



## e19896 (Jul 5, 2007)

haveing read much of the post.. how sad it becomes like this all this bitching.. i have stoped saying much on any other part of urban75 due the ongoing bitching now it reaches here.. fucking shame.. i enter this comp for the joy and yes to plug my other work.. if i win then that would be cool.. but for me it is about takeing part..

sovietpop well done good image..


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 5, 2007)

Like Lisa Stansfield - yes?




			
				Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I'm all woman


----------



## Firky (Jul 5, 2007)

anyway it is july now!


----------



## besgreyling (Jul 5, 2007)

*Congratulations and celebrations*

 CONGRATS to the winner and runners up!!! 

Wow, the blondie has been out of town for a view days and only realised now how much I have missed.... quite a discussion hey. Well, I'm not too hot on words (especially as English isn't my mother tongue), but, as the rooky, I can only say that *I am inspired by ALL your beautiful photo's* and it was very difficult to make a choise as I liked all the photies. 

Thanx for the votes you have given me - didn't expect to do so well in my first comp. I believe once the camera-bug has bitten you, it doesn't let go, and I for one am having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Me, I'm no girl, I'm all woman



But, I'm not with you


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 6, 2007)

Congrats to sovietpop for winning this month 

Soz for not voting this time round but had to visit Cardiff for a week with work and was unable to find time to even look at a computer. But thanks very much to those people who voted for mine, it cheered me up a lot 

Good work people, keep them coming.....


----------

